# Trail bike under $2000



## lpranger467 (Aug 18, 2012)

Would like a 27.5 hardtail with a head tube angle around 66/67 under $2000. I was considering Giant Fathom, Specialized Fuse, Salsa Timberjack. Each has some concerning reviews so looking for first hand recommendations. Thanks


----------



## DeoreDX (Jul 28, 2007)

lpranger467 said:


> Would like a 27.5 hardtail with a head tube angle around 66/67 under $2000. I was considering Giant Fathom, Specialized Fuse, Salsa Timberjack. Each has some concerning reviews so looking for first hand recommendations. Thanks


Canyon Stoic
Commencal Meta HT

Maybe too slack?


----------



## lpranger467 (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm 52 years old so I dont want to huff and puff too hard going uphill so on second thought i think a 67 HA would be good. I've got a 69.5 now and figure I might get a little better on downhills by going a bit more slack


----------



## cvbrewer (Sep 9, 2020)

Vitus Sentier VR or VRS is a really nice trail hardtail. It is direct to consumer though without local dealer support. I think the VR in particular is a great value.

If I were buying a dealer bike, although I love the looks of the Giant Fathom, concerns about the in-house fork might steer me toward a Fuse.

If I were to buy a Fathom, I'd want to wait until they had the fork sorted out, or if possible, buy a Fathom 2 and use the fork credit from Giant to buy a $519 Z2 fork, _*if available,*_ as a replacement. In fact, even without the credit, the fathom would keep you under budget even with the fork replacement...

Sorry--all analysis with no first hand though...


----------



## 93EXCivic (Mar 12, 2018)

lpranger467 said:


> I'm 52 years old so I dont want to huff and puff too hard going uphill so on second thought i think a 67 HA would be good. I've got a 69.5 now and figure I might get a little better on downhills by going a bit more slack


Gearing, tires, seat tube angle, weight all have way way more affect on climbing then head tube angle. IMO the only time head tube angle plays into to climbing is slight tendency to have a wandering front end.

Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## lpranger467 (Aug 18, 2012)

I also love that way the Giant looks, I read a few questionable reviews is all so I wanted to keep searching. What exactly is the fork issue ?


----------



## lpranger467 (Aug 18, 2012)

93EXCivic said:


> Gearing, tires, seat tube angle, weight all have way way more affect on climbing then head tube angle. IMO the only time head tube angle plays into to climbing is slight tendency to have a wandering front end.
> 
> Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


I have a 2014 Giant XTC which I love but the rear cassette gearing is fairly limited by todays standards. I'm considering just rebuilding it and waiting for covid to ease up before buying a new bike


----------



## cvbrewer (Sep 9, 2020)

lpranger467 said:


> I also love that way the Giant looks, I read a few questionable reviews is all so I wanted to keep searching. What exactly is the fork issue ?


There is a whole thread on it in the Mountain Bike Manufacturers Sub Forum under Giant, "Giant Crest 34 Fork Recall."


----------



## sirkuttin (Jul 11, 2015)

I think for the best hard tail reviews/comparisons you should check out Hardtail Party on Youtube! https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCwDvZTTIQ6Qz-xfZ-QXXuSw

Below I talk about my hardtails but here is another option that you didn't ask for. A full suspension downcountry (XC) bike. There are definitely options in your price range. 2021 Polygon Siskiu D7 - Dual Suspension Mountain Bike | Bikes Online (USA)

I few months ago, from Bikes Online, I bought the *Polygon T7* 140mm full suspension trail bike and it is top notch! I am blown away by my T7. $1800 and i got a lot of bike. The *Polygon D7* is their 120mm option with a geometry you would like based on what you write above. While having rear suspension makes climbing a bit more work, short travel FS bikes don't suffer all that bad. The 29" wheels should prove to be decently efficient especially if you lock on the rear shock on climbs.

I have the *2021 Meta AM HT Essential* and it's pretty amazing. Most of the time is feels like it has some suspension in the back. I vote for this bike for sure. I was worried about the head angle and 160mm of suspension feeling like too much compared to my previous hard tails but it wasn't hard to maneuver like I expected.

I have ridden a *Salsa Timberjack* and a few times. The timberjack was solid but there was something off about it for me geo wise. The newer Timberjack released this year looks to be right up my alley and a very good option.

I only test rode a *Specialized Fuze* once and I gotta say that thing was fast. Not sure is that means for a bumpy ride but at the time it came specc'd with 3.0 wide tires which i assume is because the frame is a bit stiff? total guess of course.

I have previously had a *2014 DB Mason Pro* 29er 140mm (converted to 27.5+ in the back). The Meta is more compliant, nicer ride. I also had a *Charge Cooker Midi 3 *that was more XC style 27.5+ Hardtail that I also loved even though it has a super steep HA and only 120mm suspension. The meta surprisingly isn't that much more effort to maneuver than the Cooker was.


----------



## justwan naride (Oct 13, 2008)

Don't limit yourself on a 67 degree head angle. Good climbing comes from the sum of geometry. Head angle alone doesn't say much, so don't assume anything slacket than this won't climb. 

I won't suggest a bike for you to look at, but I'd recommend avoiding those with 141mm QR rear hubs. They will make finding quality aftermarket hubs very hard, thus rendering the frame a poor choice for upgrading/long term ownership. Also try to find a frame with plenty of clearance so you don't have to limit yourself to narrower tyres. 

I love my current ht, the only reasons I'd move on to something else are the QR dropouts and the fact that it doesn't fit anything more than a 2.35.


----------

